# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Permisos de navegación en la cuenca del Segura

## Manuel Sagredo

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) permite la navegación en numerosos tramos de ríos y embalses para determinados tipos de embarcaciones: kayaks, patines a pedales o float tubes ("patos"). Para conseguir uno de estos permisos deberá cumplimentarse una la declaración de responsable para el ejercicio de la navegación y flotación en el ámbito de la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Segura y abonar las tasas correspondientes

[ENLACE]

----------


## perdiguera

¿Esa foto, aparte de ser preciosa, es en el embalse de Algeciras?
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

para utlizar un pato en el cenajo donde hay que ir y cuanto dinero cuesta hacerse el permiso

----------


## Luján

> para utlizar un pato en el cenajo donde hay que ir y cuanto dinero cuesta hacerse el permiso


Hola, no registrado.

Como puedes ver, en el primer mensaje del hilo tienes las respuesta.




> [...]
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura  (CHS) permite la navegación en numerosos tramos de ríos y embalses para  determinados tipos de embarcaciones: kayaks, patines a pedales o float  tubes ("patos"). Para conseguir uno de estos permisos deberá  cumplimentarse una la declaración de responsable para el ejercicio de la  navegación y flotación en el ámbito de la Cuenca Hidrográfica del  Segura y abonar las tasas correspondientes
> 
> http://bibliotecahellin.blogspot.com...uenca-del.html

----------


## No Registrado

> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) permite la navegación en numerosos tramos de ríos y embalses para determinados tipos de embarcaciones: kayaks, patines a pedales o float tubes ("patos"). Para conseguir uno de estos permisos deberá cumplimentarse una la declaración de responsable para el ejercicio de la navegación y flotación en el ámbito de la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Segura y abonar las tasas correspondientes
> 
> [ENLACE]


pero donde puedo ir a pedir la declaracion de responsable y pagar las tasas. sitio fisico

----------


## Luján

> pero donde puedo ir a pedir la declaracion de responsable y pagar las tasas. sitio fisico


Pues, si no se pueden hacer las gestiones online, preguntando en el teléfono de la CHS seguro que te informan de los lugares de presentación.

http://www.chsegura.es/chs/index.html

http://www.chsegura.es/chs/servicios/oficinavirtual/




> La Ley 11/2007, de 22 de junio de acceso electrónico de los ciudadanos a los Servicios Públicos y el Real Decreto 1671/2009, de 6 de noviembre,  que la desarrolla parcialmente consagran la relación con las  Administraciones Públicas por medios electrónicos como un derecho de los  ciudadanos y como una obligación correlativa para las Administraciones.
>  Estas solicitudes se pueden presentar en el Registro de Entrada de la  Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, en Plaza de Fontes,1 30001  Murcia, a través de la Sede Electrónica del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente Rural y Marino en virtud del convenio MMARM/CHS correspondiente o por cualquiera de los procedimientos contemplados en la LEY 30/1992, de 26 de noviembre, de Régimen Jurídico de las Administraciones Públicas y del Procedimiento Administrativo Común y modificaciones posteriores.
>  Si su expediente se ha abierto a través de la Sede Electrónica puede  consultar su estado de tramitación y las incidencias del procedimiento a  través de dicha Sede. Ir a la sede electrónica (https://sede.marm.gob.es/portal/site/se)
>  A continuación se pone a disposición de los usuarios los siguientes  formularios para el inicio de los procedimientos correspondientes:


Aquí tienes la declaración responsable: http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...navegacion.zip

Sólo hay que buscar un poco. Toda la información está en la web de la CHS.

----------

